# Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?



## Grillbesteck (12 August 2006)

hallo an alle!

hab heute eine rätselhafte sms erhalten mit dem inhalt:

----
Gratulation, Sie wurden bei w*w.supergewinnspiel.*om als Gewinner ermittelt. Senden Sie eine Sms mit GEWINN um Ihren Preis zu erhalten. 1,9/sms abm.m.Stop
----

die website sieht für mich ein wenig verdächtig aus.
stutzig macht mich auch, dass ich nie meine handynummer online angebe.

was würdet ihr empfehlen? irgendwie möchte ich diese Stop-Sms nicht senden, denn das wäre doch ein eindeutiger beweis, dass meine nummer existiert, oder?

liebe grüße vom Grillbesteck


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Frage: Bist du aus Österreich? Das kommt mir bekannt vor und die Nummer deutet auch darauf hin. Meines Wissens nach haben diese SMS mit diesem supergewinnspiel.com bisher nur österreichische Kunden bekommen. 
Und interessanterweise ist mir bisher keiner bekannt, der eine solche SMS bestellt hätte. Es gab auch schon bei der RTR Beschwerden deswegen. 
Aber, wie gesagt, dies gilt für Österreich. Jedenfalls würde ich höchste Vorsicht walten lassen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Nun steht es fest: Dies ist eine österreichische Nummer. 

@Grillbesteck
Hast du etwas in die Richtung mal bestellt? Wenn nicht, dann ist das eindeutiger Spam und Spam ist bekanntlicherweise verboten. In diesem Fall kann jemand, der belästigt wird, Anzeige bei seinem Fernmeldebüro erstatten. Hier die Auflistung: http://www.bmvit.gv.at/telekommunikation/organisation/index.html
Nähere Erläuterungen zum Spam: http://www.bmvit.gv.at/telekommunikation/spam/index.html
In diesem Fall wurde gegen § 107(2) (SMS ohne Einwilligung des Empfängers zu Zwecken der Direktwerbung) und möglicherweise auch gegen §107(5) (Identität des Absenders verheimlicht) des TKG 2003 verstoßen.

Aber damit nicht genug: Es kann durchaus passieren, dass man für diese passive SMS, auch wenn man vorher keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, zur Kassa gebeten wird. Ja, du hast richtig gelesen. Das kann passieren. Daher behalte bitte deine Rechnung im Auge. Wer keinen Vertrag eingegangen ist, braucht diesen Betrag auch nicht zu bezahlen, auch wenn er auf der Rechnung aufgelistet ist. In diesem Fall muss man dem unstrittigen Teil widersprechen. Laut RTR gehört die Nummer:


> BW.COM TELECOMMUNICATION SERVICES GESMBH
> A, 1040 Wien, BELVEDEREGASSE 18
> 
> portiert zu COLT Telecom Austria GmbH


Übrigens: Diese Nummer ist nicht unbekannt. Siehe hier:
http://groups.google.de/group/at.telekomm.mobil/msg/da4139aae95d34c7
Du siehst, das geht schon seit Wochen so. Ärgerlich.

Da die ganze Diskussion:
http://groups.google.de/group/at.te...c86b16f015f/3c410a159eac734c#3c410a159eac734c

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Grillbesteck (14 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

hallo!

danke für die antworten, wembley. 

einerseits weiß ich jetzt, dass ich  nicht allein auf weiter flur stehe, andererseits hab ich so meine bedenken, mich von dem dienst auf die art, wies auf www.supe*gewinnsp*iel.com steht, abzumelden. dazu müsst ich nämlich entweder meine email-adresse oder meine telefonnummer angeben. 

ich werde einfach auf die nächste handyrechnung warten und dann widersprechen, wenns denn plötzlich 1,99 EUR mehr sind. ja, so mach ichs.
also danke nochmal!

gruß vom grillbesteck

PS: ja, bin aus österreich, hab vergessen, das anzugeben...


----------



## Wembley (14 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*



			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> eandererseits hab ich so meine bedenken, mich von dem dienst auf die art, wies auf supergewinnspiel.com steht, abzumelden. dazu müsst ich nämlich entweder meine email-adresse oder meine telefonnummer angeben.


Das siehst du vollkommen richtig. Warum etwas abmelden, wofür man sich gar nicht angemeldet hat?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

ja, natürlich hast du recht. 
aber die angst vor irgendwelchen mehrkosten plötzlich treibt einen halt zu solchen überlegungen.

nun, ich bin ja bereits s. und tric*ky-geschädigt, drum weiß ich ja, wo ich rat kriege...

lg aus wien

Grillbesteck

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken vollständig editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls eine Mehrwert-SMS von supergewinnspiel.com erhalten. Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, wurden mir für diese SMS 1,9 Euro verrechnet.
Jetzt meine Frage: Soll ich Anzeige erstatten?

lg
Georg

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (16 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meine Frage: Soll ich Anzeige erstatten?


Nun, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten Anzeige zu erstatten:
1) Wie oben beschrieben bei der nächstgelegenen Fernmeldebehörde. Wegen Spam.
2) Die Anzeige bei der Polizei. Ob sie was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (27 August 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Die Methode gewisser Geschäftsleute der "Mehrwert-Branche", manche Kunden mit unverlangt empfangenen Mehrwert-SMS zu schröpfen war gestern auch im ORF-Radio ein Thema. Hier der Text dazu:

http://help.orf.at/?story=5076



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Ärger mit kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel-SMS
> 
> Zur Zeit sind SMS im Umlauf, in denen die Empfänger aufgefordert werden, sich an einem Gewinnspiel zu beteiligen. Dass diese Belästigung rund zwei Euro kostet, zeigt sich erst bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung. Gegen die Zwangsbeglückung etwas zu unternehmen, ist gar nicht so einfach.
> 
> ...


Wichtig für Kunden von österreichischen Handynetzbetreibern: Man kann Mehrwert-SMS und/oder Mehrwert-Nummern bei seinem Handybetreiber kostenlos sperren lassen. Geht ganz einfach: Anruf bei der kostenlosen Hotline und schon ist die Sache erledigt.

Wer keine Mehrwert-SMS bzw. Mehrwertnummern braucht und keine Lust hat, für unverlangte SMS zur Kassa gebeten zu werden und sich nicht lange mit seinem Handybetreiber deswegen rumstreiten will, sollte dies tun. Auch wenn jemand die eine oder andere über Mehrwertnummern abgerechnete "Dienstleistung" für notwendig erachtet, sollte er sich überlegen, ob es nicht andere Möglichkeiten gibt, zu seinem Ziel zu kommen. In den meisten Fällen gibt es Alternativen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Grillbesteck (2 September 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Hab gerade mit meinem Handynetzbetreiber (telering) telefoniert. Denn tatsächlich wurde mir auf meiner Handyrechnung eine Mehrwertsms von der 0930er Nummer berechnet.

Der nette Herr am Telefon hat mir gesagt, die Gesetzeslage sei nicht eindeutig, das heißt, sie können nicht überprüfen, ob ich mich für den Dienst nicht doch angemeldet habe. Ich solle mich an den Sms-Anbieter direkt wenden... 

Tja, ich denke, die 2 EUR sind verloren.

Ich empfehle darum nur jeden, sich die Mehrwert-SMS sperren zu lassen, das geht ganz einfach und umkompliziert und ist obendrein gratis.


----------



## Wembley (2 September 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*



			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mit meinem Handynetzbetreiber (telering) telefoniert. Denn tatsächlich wurde mir auf meiner Handyrechnung eine Mehrwertsms von der 0930er Nummer berechnet.


War leider zu erwarten.


			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> Der nette Herr am Telefon hat mir gesagt, die Gesetzeslage sei nicht eindeutig, das heißt, sie können nicht überprüfen, ob ich mich für den Dienst nicht doch angemeldet habe. Ich solle mich an den Sms-Anbieter direkt wenden...


"Gesetzeslage nicht eindeutig?" Hat er sich wirklich so ausgedrückt oder ist das nur von dir etwas unglücklich formuliert? Die Gesetzeslage ist da sehr wohl eindeutig: Wer nichts bestellt hat, braucht auch nichts zu bezahlen. Ob die das überprüfen können oder nicht, ist deren Problem, denn sie sind ja diejenigen, die ja das Inkasso betreiben, also sind sie der erste Ansprechpartner. Nun, du bist nicht der erste, der davon berichtet, dass man am Telefon nicht gleich eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommt. Die Handybetreiber wollen einen schriftlichen Einspruch (bei vielen (oder allen) gibt es eine 4-Wochen-Frist - telefonisch wird sich im Regelfall sowieso kaum was rühren). Der schriftliche Einspruch war bei vielen Kunden aber von Erfolg gekrönt. Hier zwei neue Links:
http://groups.google.com/group/at.t...4cabba1ec10/fe932825a07c5cd2#fe932825a07c5cd2
http://www.tarifcheck.at/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2033
Auch auf Geizhals.at befinden sich drei weitere Threads zu diesem Thema.


			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich denke, die 2 EUR sind verloren.


Leider werden viele so denken und für den Versender hat es sich rentiert.


			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle darum nur jeden, sich die Mehrwert-SMS sperren zu lassen, das geht ganz einfach und umkompliziert und ist obendrein gratis.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Noch schöner wäre Opt-in. Dann müssen die Dimocos, ATMSsen und Co. die Kunden aktiv davon überzeugen, wie toll ihre Produkte sind.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Grillbesteck (4 September 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> War leider zu erwarten.
> 
> "Gesetzeslage nicht eindeutig?" Hat er sich wirklich so ausgedrückt oder ist das nur von dir etwas unglücklich formuliert? Die Gesetzeslage ist da sehr wohl eindeutig: Wer nichts bestellt hat, braucht auch nichts zu bezahlen. Ob die das überprüfen können oder nicht, ist deren Problem, denn sie sind ja diejenigen, die ja das Inkasso betreiben, also sind sie der erste Ansprechpartner. Nun, du bist nicht der erste, der davon berichtet, dass man am Telefon nicht gleich eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommt. Die Handybetreiber wollen einen schriftlichen Einspruch (bei vielen (oder allen) gibt es eine 4-Wochen-Frist - telefonisch wird sich im Regelfall sowieso kaum was rühren). Der schriftliche Einspruch war bei vielen Kunden aber von Erfolg gekrönt. Hier zwei neue Links:
> http://groups.google.com/group/at.t...4cabba1ec10/fe932825a07c5cd2#fe932825a07c5cd2
> ...


Hallo!

Du hattest - wie immer recht. Mein Freund, der solche Dinge irgendwie besser vermitteln kann als ich, hat nochmal mit der Serviceline telefoniert und herausgehandelt, dass mir die 2 EUR bei der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben werden. Ha!

Man sollte wohl einfach hartnäckig bleiben, was?
Und zu der Aussage des telering-Mitarbeiters: Ja! Das war die Originalaussage. Eine glatte Lüge, wenn du mich fragst. Frechheit.

LG Das Besteck


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*



Wembley schrieb:


> Aber damit nicht genug: Es kann durchaus passieren, dass man für diese passive SMS, auch wenn man vorher keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, zur Kassa gebeten wird.


und da wird sich wohl auch nicht viel dran ändern 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79673


> Härtere Maßnahmen gegen den grassierenden Betrug mit so genannten Reverse-Charged-SMS, also Mitteilungen, die die Telefonrechnung des Empfängers belasten, gibt es aber nicht.


----------



## Wembley (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0930 81082002?*

Es tut sich ein wenig in dieser Sache:
http://tirol.orf.at/stories/145800/



> Eine *Kufsteiner Firma* ist jetzt ins Visier der Konsumentenschützer geraten. Grund sind Gewinnbenachrichtigungen per SMS. Der Verein für Konsumenteninformation klagt wegen unerlaubter Praktiken auf Unterlassung.
> ....
> Eine ganze Reihe von Betroffenen schalteten daraufhin den Verein für Konsumenten-information VKI ein, denn jede SMS schlug immerhin mit fast zwei Euro zu Buche.


Ich kann mir schon denken, welche Firma es ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

